# Rules for Virginia Beach 2012 Ultra G Cup mail-in Races



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here are the rules for the upcoming mail-in race. Note the minimum rear tire spec is not finalized I am waiting on some samples of all the tuf-on slip-ons available.

Roger Corrie

*Virginia Beach 2012 Ultra G Cup*


*Race will be run on Green Run Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA*
*Race cars must be received in the mail by mail run Saturday Afternoon April 21st 2010.*
*Time Trials will be **Sunday April 22nd 2012**.*
*Race will run from April 23rd through **April 28th 2012.*

*Entrance fee will be $15.00 per team with a maximum of two cars entered per team. Top 24 cars will compete in the main event. All cars that fail to qualify will compete in the consolation race to be held after the main event. The main event with consist of four 30 second heats with the winner being the car with the most laps and sections. The consolation race will be two 30 second heats. There will be a concourse d’elegance contest*

*RULES*

*Bodies*
1)Bodies must be Auto World, Round 2, Johnny Lightning or Aurora injection molded.
2)Bodies may be lowered and lightened as long as the minimum weight requirement is met.
3) Bodies must have original glass which may be lightened and excess glass removed from sides and mounting tabs
4)Wheel wells may be ground down for tire clearance only and must not distort the general appearance of the car.
5) Bodies must have 3 racing numbers.

*Chassis*
1)Chassis shall be stock Auto World Ultra G
2) Brush springs shall not be modified in any way. They may be adjusted only in their original configuration to change the tension on the brushes.
3) Guide pins shall be original design, must use a full guide pin, guide pin hole may be countersunk for body screw. They shall not be metal. 
4)Guide pins may be glued to chassis.
5)Guide pins may be shortened in length to accommodate different tracks.
6)Two mounting screws shall be used to hold the body securely on the chassis. 
7) The gear plate clamp may be bent (but not cut or otherwise altered) to improve fitment.
8) NO trimming of the top gear plate shall be allowed.

*Pickup shoes and springs*
1)Pick up shoes shall stock
1a) Springs must be original Auto World 
2)Pick up shoe springs may be cut (coils removed) to desired length.
3)Pick up shoe springs may be stretched to desired length.
4)The pickup shoe may be bent, but only for the purposes of adjusting the original contact area to accommodate different rail heights of the various tracks.
5) Pick up shoe travel may only be adjusted by 1) bending the front "window" portion of the shoe that hooks to the front of the chassis, 2) bending the
rear hook which attaches to the chassis’ copper hardware, or 3) bending the hangers on the chassis into which the rear hook of the shoe connects. *By using tape or heat shrink tubing on the front window of the shoe.*




*Magnets*
1)Magnets shall stock Auto World
2)Magnets may be matched.
3)All paint on magnets shall have original factory paint. There shall be no substantial removal of paint.
4)Painting of magnets shall not be allowed. 
5)No "reversed zapped" magnets.
6)Magnets may not be sanded at all in this class.

*Armatures*
1)Only original, stock armatures, Auto World shall be allowed. 
2)Armatures shall average 15 ohms or greater across all poles.

*Commutator Brushes*
1) Commutator brushes shall be stock Auto World.

*Gears*
1)The armature pinion gear shall have 14 teeth.
2)The idler gear shall have 24 teeth.
3)The driven gear shall have 24 teeth.
4)The final pinion shall have 14 teeth.
5)The Crown gear shall have 15 or 18 teeth and must maintain its original shape, no re-shaping of the gear boss, 4 gear specialty chassis crown gears are 
not allowed.
6)The Crown gear shall not be shimmed.
7)Gears may be lapped and/or polished. They shall not be beveled. 
8)Shims between the gears and top plate are not allowed.

*Tires/Wheels/Axles*
1)Front tire and wheel assembly including axel shall be stock Auto World Ultra G, must be wide front wheels. Tires may be trued but must be a minimum of .390 diameter 
2)Rear Wheels must be stock
3)Rear axel may be replaced with Aurora steel axel.
4) Rear tires may be replaced with any BLACK silicone slip-on. Minimum Diameter is 380
5) Maximum width for front and rear wheels is 1.25

Note: rear wheel minimum size may be change after I receive samples of all slip-on silicones available for tuff-one wheels.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Mornin Roger: Not to nitpick your rules BUT is .490 and .475 the correct tire size? and what is the weight limit / Minumum?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No weight limit. And tires are not fonal I am waiting on several different tire orders so I take some measurements. I Checked some release 6 Ultra G's I have and all have 485 on the rear and 495 on the front. I should have the tire size finalized by the 21st.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hi: I think your meausring device is off by .100 I checked new outta the package car and fronts were .395. Think about it even aurora truck tires measure .475.
Sincerly 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

You are right I was typing it from memory Front tires minimum .380 and rear tires minimum .390

Roger Corrie


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Lets Bump this or TTT as they say.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok My 2 cars are on thier way who else is gonna Play?:tongue:
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------

